# Tires, Load Range D Vs. E



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

I have load range D tires on my 30RLS. I was thinking about new tires and wondered which would be better, the current tires or move one load range up, to E. From what I have read, looks like the tires are just able handle the load on them, based on tire load rating, they don't get hot going down the road, and no odd wear patterns. One tire site recommends for tandem trailer wheels the tires be able to handle the trailer load plus 20%. So, I think the load rating is just covering the weight of the trailer.

My question, besides the extra piece of mind, would there be any other benefit to going to the next higher load range? Any improvement in tow vehicle gas mileage, less trailer sway or bounce with heavier load E sidewalls, etc.?

Anyone have experiences with this?


----------



## riggsp (Mar 10, 2010)

I changed from load range D to E and also went from 15" to 16" which meant changing wheels also...best move I could have made...The weight of one new tire alone was more than one old tire and rim together...could be my imagination, but the RV tows easier and smoother...it was a big expense, but peace of mind (getting rid of the chinese bombs) is everything...by the way I put on Maxxis ST's.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I went from 15" D to 15" E's on my last fiver (Maxxis). The confidence of having tires with 20% safety margin was priceless. I spent more time driving and less time looking in the rear view mirrors for tire shreds. Need to make sure your existing wheels are rated for 80 psi or the upgrade is useless. 
Steve


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

my rig came with the towmax series tire in load range D. after almost 10k miles on them i upgraded to E range in the same tire. the alloy rims that came with my 2010 could handle the 80 psi on the new tires, and i upgraded to stainless steel valve stems. my spare, on the white powder coated rim, could not take 80, only up to 65psi. so i bought two of the same rims from etrailer and bought two more tires for spares (i carry two spares). i also like the piece of mind. can't tell any difference towing. i did also swap out the leaf springs for 5 leaves vs. 4, upgraded the shackle bolts, and took out the trailaire and replaced it with a dexter ezflex and wet bolt kit. all great upgrades, IMHO, to increase safety margin. i often dry camp, and pull out with full tanks all the way around, needing to to go 10-20 miles to reach the nearest dump station. so i wanted to be able to go heavy and not worry.

so at the end of the long story, i THINK that your rim on the 2008 can't take 80 psi, it is like my spare, only rated to 65psi....

double check me though....


----------

